# bowfishin pics



## GAnaturalist (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea, the full moon does make a difference, or so it seems. 

Ended up with a few, it was so slow that I took a gar ! 

D


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## SULLI (Aug 11, 2009)

what lake  was that if you don't mind me asking


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2009)

nice gar!

mind if i ask, what you do with the fish once you stick em?
im just wondering since i've never bowfished before, im not attacking you or anything.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 13, 2009)

SULLI said:


> what lake  was that if you don't mind me asking



Not a nice haul, I am a little ashamed of that pic, lol. 

That was right below the Lake Wylie Dam, Fort Mill, SC. 

Technically it is the Catawaba river, SC

a lot of rocks, but the carp LOVE those rocks. They eat something off the rocks, whatever it is.


----------



## importfighter01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome pic!!


----------



## Rattlecrap (Aug 26, 2009)

slip said:


> nice gar!
> 
> mind if i ask, what you do with the fish once you stick em?
> im just wondering since i've never bowfished before, im not attacking you or anything.



I have also wondered what people do with these kind of fish, I guess you eat the carp?  but what about the gar.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 26, 2009)

carp go in the garden or food plots for fertilizer and the gar go for a swim in lake crisco


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice.......


----------



## bow-boy (Aug 28, 2009)

Great Referance Killit. 
That was pretty funny.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice shooting .


----------



## 12gamag (Aug 30, 2009)

nice shooting damon


----------

